# World's smallest cow



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

33 inch cow?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100916/ap_on_fe_st/eu_odd_britain_mini_moo


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's mini-moo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could keep a cow like that in your backyard


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Man all the fast food joints are going to corner the market....your burgers are going to cost twenty bucks a piece now


----------

